# Why does my cute baby bunny bite?



## jemma_79

Hi!

Another strange question from me...

My other buns never bit and my new bun is biting both me and my partner. Any reason why and how can we stop it?

Thanks,
jemma x


----------



## srhdufe

It may be that the bun prob isnt used to being handled

Sometimes they arent keen on humans

How old is the bun? 
Is he/she neutered?

Oliver used to bite me, but i had him neutered and now he's the sweetest bunny ever 

He licks me and wants to snuggle with me all the time


----------



## jemma_79

Thanks for replying - she's 10 weeks. Licks us, enjoyed cuddles until the dreaded bite occurs!


----------



## srhdufe

Maybe its the way you pick her up?

I am not meaning to cause offence. You may just be squeezing her a bit too much or not supporting her back properly?


----------



## srhdufe

Oh and if, like you say, she's licking you... Thats their way of grooming. If its just nibbles, not hard, blood drawing bites, then she's probably grooming you. Like rabbits will do with each other 

Perfectly normal behavior 

Try and get her neutered when she's old enough and find her a lovely husbun from a rescue


----------



## jemma_79

I do the pick up facing me, supporting front and back legs. She bites when she's on our knees. She bites hands or arms! Anything that's in her path. She gets the fidgets. Gonna get her 'done' when she's old enough. She's a house bunny and roams free. Thought I'd ask about the biting thing 'cos our other 3 bunnies never did it (one was bought as baby like this one, two were rescues, acquired as adults).


----------



## MerlinsMum

Try reading THIS website.... it might make a big difference.... 
The Language of Lagomorphs

"The Language of Lagomorphs
What Your Rabbit is Saying and How to Speak Back "

It certainly changed the way I interacted with my own bunnies when I first read it.


----------



## K1nS

MerlinsMum said:


> Try reading THIS website.... it might make a big difference....
> The Language of Lagomorphs
> 
> "The Language of Lagomorphs
> What Your Rabbit is Saying and How to Speak Back "
> 
> It certainly changed the way I interacted with my own bunnies when I first read it.


Thanks for this MerlinsMum, its very interesting to read for me aswel as I am a new bunny mummy


----------



## jemma_79

Sounds good, I'll go there now....


----------



## happysaz133

I've just adopted one last week and she's a nightmare. Her bites HURT! She will be spayed as soon as she is old enough.


----------



## Zayna

our bun used to bite if she was on your knee and you were stroking her then stopped. It was her way of saying 'hey im still here, keep stroking me!'.


----------

